# What wheel cleaner



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all

Looking for an every week decent wheel cleaner, any suggestions.

Impressed with AF Iron out but don’t want to use every week

Anyone tried Meguiars new ultimate wheel cleaner?


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

AS Smart wheels is a really effective wheel cleaner, you can dilute it depending on how dirty wheels are, so 5 litres goes a very long way


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Depending on your budget, but my regular wheel cleaner is either BH autowheels or Mitchell & King Rim. Rim 1 litre bottle should be diluted down at 4:1 to make 5L of wheel cleaner. I think they may be doing 3 for 2 at the minute, not sure if its ended or still on. Works really well for me :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

5L of power maxed wheel cleaner is £13.32 at eurocarparts with code MID35.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> 5L of power maxed wheel cleaner is £13.32 at eurocarparts with code MID35.


Is a good product and that's a no brainer price 

I also like TDG Blueberry, it's cleaning ability is really good for the amount you need.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> 5L of power maxed wheel cleaner is £13.32 at eurocarparts with code MID35.


That's what I use. Used on a daily basis too with no issues at all.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Washing every week then normal bodywork shampoo.

If you want a really deep clean then any of the products above once a month - you'd need to be generating a lot of brake dust and dirt / filings to need a dedicated wheel cleaner once a week.


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Auto wheels is my go to....


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

percymon said:


> Washing every week then normal bodywork shampoo.
> 
> If you want a really deep clean then any of the products above once a month - you'd need to be generating a lot of brake dust and dirt / filings to need a dedicated wheel cleaner once a week.


Same as above. If you're washing weekly and the wheels are not too bad, then standard shampoo should do the job..

Just have a dedicated wash mitt, bucket, and brushes you can use..


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoglanz Alkalloy at 1:5 for dirty, unprotected wheels with the occasional treatment of fallout remover when needed. Alkalloy at 1:20 for sealed wheels.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

auto glanz alkalloy is good as brian said but im now using odk rotate which is awesome, 20-1 for sealed wheels with a foaming spray head


----------



## Turnspleen (Jul 16, 2017)

bradleymarky said:


> 5L of power maxed wheel cleaner is £13.32 at eurocarparts with code MID35.


Just purchased this and the TFR for £26.96
Been seeing a lot of hype about using the TFR, especially at this time of year so thought I'd grab it at that price. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Autoglanz Alkalloy at 1:5 for dirty, unprotected wheels with the occasional treatment of fallout remover when needed. Alkalloy at 1:20 for sealed wheels.


Sealed alloys wouldn't need a harsh chemical though, even diluted its overkill imo


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

Another vote for M&K Rim ,


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

-Kev- said:


> Sealed alloys wouldn't need a harsh chemical though, even diluted its overkill imo


That is the case sometimes bud but if the wheels are pretty dirty and it's lay on the wheels several weeks I find a shampoo just doesn't cut it, especially this time of year. Even with the wheels sealed it requires more scrubbing than I would like.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

